# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  جزییات دقیق کنکور ۱۴۰۲

## Zigzag

سلام 
برای نظام قدیمی ها ،جزییات دقیق ۱۴۰۲ به چه شکله؟
عمومی حذفه یا نه؟
باید دوباره امتحان نهایی بدن؟
منابع ۱۴۰۱ چقد تغییر کرده؟
با تشکر

----------


## Zigzag

نبود کسی؟

----------


## Rasool24

کنکور 1402 مثل 1401 برگزار میشه . بدون تغییر

----------

